# Low cost Samick longbows - your opinion



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

I am looking for a low priced longbow to get my feet wet. I am currently a competition barebow recurve shooter. I have been shooting a 20 pound Bear Cub longbow recently (25 pounds at my 31.5 inch draw length). I am leaning toward a traditional longbow. My preference is the Samick Trailblazer. The advantage I see is that the Trailblazer has phenolic reinforced tips and can take a fast flght string. The SLB is one inch longer, however, and may fit my long draw a bit better. I am looking for a 30 pound, left handed bow that is at least 68 inches long (I want to pull no more than 40 pounds). These bows are all in the vicinity of $200 which is just about right for a first longbow.

What is your experience an option of the following Samick bows

Trailblazer
SLB
Red Stag


----------



## BowmanJay (Jan 1, 2007)

I think for the $$$ you cant beat them, although there is something going on, I have seen now 7 samick's delaminate this year. There are also posts about limbs from them delaminating as well. I would just be cautious, but that is a good deal for a first bow....


----------



## Pikkuhannu (Apr 3, 2009)

I had Samick SLB (II) 60# 69". Very good bow for that price. I sell it some time ago, but think to buy other. 
Very fast and quiet bow, i think it is little R/D?
I had FF-string in my SLB...


----------



## kwhit (Jan 8, 2010)

I have owned 2 Samick recurves (no longbows) the Hawkeye & Deerslayer both great bows. I'am interested in another recurve by Samick or MAYBE a longbow myself !?! For the money you can't beat them A STICK....just ask my friend about the abuse some of my bows have subjected too @ 3D shoots...WOW !!!!


----------



## Pikkuhannu (Apr 3, 2009)

I have also had Samick recurves, Spirit II, Equus and Deermaster. All very good bows, like that SLB.


----------



## Curve1 (Nov 25, 2009)

I'l give you my opinion: Up untill about 2 years ago, I got into the custom bow thing for about 19 years.
Now, I cant afford higher priced bows.....and that's ok. I've had the oppurtunity to shoot some bows from the price range of 130 to 275 bucks. The Quinn Stallion, Samick Sage, Samick Stingray, T-rex Blackmax limb setup. All these bows shot as good and sometimes better than a lot of higher priced bows.
I'm not knocking custom bows at all , but, you dont have to spend 600 bucks to get a good bow, I learned that the HARD way.

Samick longbows will take fast-flight, Bama longbows you can get for around 300 bucks. Unless you have a lot of money to spare, I would go the cheaper bow route, and if you order from Lancaster Archery, you can send it back if you dont like it.....I've also heard good things about the Samick Verna Longbow.


----------



## archer756 (Aug 10, 2009)

Samick bows make great tommato sticks!


----------



## Lordofthy (Dec 29, 2008)

Hi 

I own two Verna Samick longbows a 30 and 40 pound. I also own several more expencive longbows (takedown longbows with yew and carbon in the limbs). The relatively cheap samick bows shoots just as well as the higher priced bows. My only problem was that the weight of the bow was off (the #40 was 47). So I had to make it lighter. Not a big problem though.


----------



## Curve1 (Nov 25, 2009)

I think a lot of it is a mental thing with some folks.
If it's a cheaper price it's got to be cheaper quality......sometimes that is true but with Samick bows it's not the case.


----------



## bentkerry (Jan 27, 2010)

I love my new Samick Red Stag. Im surprised how fast much faster it shoots over my vintage Bear recurves. Get the Fastflight strings.


----------



## ripforce (Feb 15, 2010)

I don't know much about their longbows but my kid and I both started with Samick takedowns, they were a great shooting bow and were under $200! I sold mine last year to buy my first Bama longbow, I was going to buy a Red Stag longbow ($189.95) but decided to buy a Bama Hunter from Nate at Bamabows custom made a $279.00! That Hunter is a lot of bow for money and Nates turnaround time is usually pretty fast!


----------



## Curve1 (Nov 25, 2009)

Well, I got my Red Stag longbow yesterday... I set it up and went out to shoot it, it really shot great............until it delaminated at the top limb/riser area, hit my left arm, bad bruise on it.
But it could have been worse.


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

Curve1 said:


> Well, I got my Red Stag longbow yesterday... I set it up and went out to shoot it, it really shot great............until it delaminated at the top limb/riser area, hit my left arm, bad bruise on it.
> But it could have been worse.


I promise to be quiet, I promise to be quiet, I promise to say no more
But anyone who buys a bow, should know exactly what's in store
I promise to be quiet, I promise to be quiet, I promise to say no more
But putting back delaminated limbs, is really quite the chore


I'm truly sorry for your loss....

Much Aloha... Tom :beer:


----------



## emtwizard (Nov 1, 2009)

I got a samick T/D recurve Deermaster #50 @ 28". I got the bow this last summer and plan taking it out for its first deer hunt. I think the bows are very good for the money. Also think of this if you take care of your bow it will take care of you.


----------



## BP223 (Aug 17, 2010)

I have the Trailblazer and love it. It shoots very well. I am new to longbows but not new to archery, I wanted to try it, and for the money it was a easy entry into the traditional side. I could not be happier with my choice. I in time will upgrade but for now this works for me. Don't be worried it is a great bow IMHO.


----------



## Curve1 (Nov 25, 2009)

emtwizard said:


> I got a samick T/D recurve Deermaster #50 @ 28". I got the bow this last summer and plan taking it out for its first deer hunt. I think the bows are very good for the money. Also think of this if you take care of your bow it will take care of you.



This bow is brand new, I do think Samick makes a very good shooting bow, I've stated that before but it seems there may be some issues to resolve.
This is something that's been happening recently with this particular bow. 
I hope they get it fixed because the Red Stag longbow is a really great shooting bow......very stable, and quiet.


----------

